# A sincere request for your generosity



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hubby and I are doing the Pepper Walk again this year in aid of the Pepper Foundation which gave so much help and support to Paul (NaughTTy), Ella, Saskia and Kaya.

The walk has been increased to 6 miles this year and is taking place at lunchtime rather than in the morning, although those of you that have met me will know that I'm not the most athletic person in the world! We've set an ambitious target of £1000, but we managed to beat that last year, so I'm hopeful that people will be as generous again.

Every £ you can give will help.

Our JustGiving page is here, and we can also accept cheques, please PM me for details.

Thanks in advance for helping us to support the work done by the Pepper Foundation.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Added a bit to help you on your way to your target.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thank you very much, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

whens the walk?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

7th October. It's actually the day after we get back from holiday!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

C'mon guys and girls - this forum has an excellent reputation for helping each other out and raising money for charity. This is TT owners giving something back to a charity that has done so much to support another TT owner's family.

Ella says:

"Although Saskia is no longer with us, most of you will know that she needed a lot of care and support and the Pepper nurses were fantastic at not just caring for her but supporting all of us as a family too. They were an invaluable part of our lives for many years (and still are!) and give assistance just when it's needed. We are doing this walk again in Saskia's memory to continue to support the Pepper Foundation and help them with their vital work looking after other children and families just like ours."

If you'd prefer to give directly to Paul & Ella, their page is here.

Our page is here.

We're relying on your support!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i have held back on purpose as i worked hard last year to achieve a set amount you guys wanted...and wanted too see if the forum remembered as i do the pain and turmoil that went on to achieve a goal we all needed. i have donated and as ever wish you all the best in the cause. thinking of the kids still brings a tear and i blame you for reminding me of it.........keep doing it every year so i can abuse you both and donate atb gary & pat xxx (you are both wonderful people with hearts the size of wales)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Gazzer, much appreciated as always.

And it's not just my heart that is the size of Wales - it's the rest of me too!! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Penny and everyone who has donated so far. It really is much appreciated 

I'm not on here as much as I'd like to be these days as work and home life have got stupidly busy, but I'm eternally grateful for all the support we've had from this forum. Saskia's memory is still very much alive and we will continue to do as much as we can for all the charities that helped us when she was here 

Thanks again.
Paul


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks Penny and everyone who has donated so far. It really is much appreciated
> 
> I'm not on here as much as I'd like to be these days as work and home life have got stupidly busy, but I'm eternally grateful for all the support we've had from this forum. Saskia's memory is still very much alive and we will continue to do as much as we can for all the charities that helped us when she was here
> 
> ...


hi Paul, welcome to stupidity working to earn a crust m8. always a pleasure to donate on this one and as long as i am on here will continue to do so with a warm heart towards you all.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Today's shameless bump!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

phodge said:


> Today's shameless bump!


I will add another one of them as well


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You can also sponsor us by text!

Just text PNDH99 £5 to 70070 to donate. The value can be £1, £2, £3, £4, £5 or £10.

Donating to a good cause doesn't get much easier than this! (Said in my best Masterchef voice!! :lol: )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

From the Pepper Foundation website:

"just £5 would buy approximately 20 minutes of nursing care - £130 would pay for a day's nursing care"

If everybody who read this gave just £1, imagine what we could achieve! Please do all you can to help us give something back to this small, but important charity.

Thank you!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thank you so much to everyone who has supported us so far, it really is appreciated.

Anyone want to get us up to 25% of our target today?

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge1
http://www.justgiving.com/Ella-Barrow1

Text PNDH99 £5 to 70070 - value can be £1, £2, £3, £4, £5 or £10


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hooray, we're more than a quarter of the way to our target already!

A big thank you to all of you who have sponsored us so far, but we still have a long way to go to reach the £1000 that we managed to raise last year.

Remember, there are two ways to donate - follow the link below or text PNDH99 £10 to 70070.

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge1

Thank you!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thank you sbd119, much appreciated.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thank you Matt B, much appreciated.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We're over a third of the way to our target now, and nudging slowly towards half way!

Thank you so much to all of you who have donated so far...and the rest of you...what are you waiting for?? 

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge1


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thank you was, much appreciated.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Half way reached and surpassed for both me and Paul. But we don't want to stop there!!

A big THANK YOU to everyone who has donated so far, here's hoping we can raise the rest over the next 2 weeks....

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge1

http://www.justgiving.com/Ella-Barrow1

Text PNDH99 £10 to 70070

Text SSGB55 £10 to 70070

Ta muchly! [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

all done £5 donation all the best to you x


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks staners1, much appreciated.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

phodge said:


> Thanks staners1, much appreciated.


 no problem always a plessure


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So...

Who has a couple of quid left over from going out last night?
Who won on the horses yesterday?
Who won the lottery?
Who won in the casino?
Who saved a few bob on a taxi home last night?
Who stayed in and watched X Factor rather than going out?

All these people have a few spare pounds that they could give to a very small but important charity who would put it to very good use. Just £5 pays for 20 minutes care for a seriously ill child in their own home. £130 pays for a whole day. Every minute of care given enables other family members to take a breath, relax for a moment, pay attention to other siblings and many other things that most families take for granted.

Are you one of the lucky people who is in a position to help?

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge1

http://www.justgiving.com/Ella-Barrow1

Text PNDH99 £10 to 70070

Text SSGB55 £10 to 70070

Thank you so much.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, I had a good run round the office today with the paper forms and have managed to boost my total quote well!! 

BUT...NaughTTy still needs some help to reach his target and we've only got just over a week to go. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So, come on all those of you that were waiting for payday...it must be/have been sometime this week!!  [smiley=dude.gif]

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge1

http://www.justgiving.com/Ella-Barrow1

Text PNDH99 £10 to 70070

Text SSGB55 £10 to 70070

Thank you so much.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, we did it! It was a lovely walk along the Grand Union Canal and through the woods and we all thoroughly enjoyed it.

Thank you to everyone who has donated so far - as a team we have raised over £3k so far! Incredible! 

Here's the team with our medals:










It's not too late to donate if you would still like to:

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge1

http://www.justgiving.com/Ella-Barrow1

Text PNDH99 £10 to 70070

Text SSGB55 £10 to 70070

Thank you so much.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wd penny..........and to all of you for this achievment!!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Gazzer. Is your donation on it's way? :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phodge said:


> Thanks Gazzer. Is your donation on it's way? :wink:


sent £30 weeks ago hun? read back


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I know you said you did, but I can't see it on mine or NaughTTy's pages... :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Penny, grovel grovel.........am so glad you pm'd me as it appears something went wrong and the funds were not transferred   are now though.........wd girl


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Penny, grovel grovel.........am so glad you pm'd me as it appears something went wrong and the funds were not transferred   are now though.........wd girl


Nearly got away with that Gaz - oh well there goes the trip to the pub tomoro :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh brian don't embarrasing or what


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Gazzer - you're an absolute star! Thanks so much, it really is appreciated. 

No need to be embarrassed matey, it can happen to anyone.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phodge said:


> Gazzer - you're an absolute star! Thanks so much, it really is appreciated.
> 
> No need to be embarrassed matey, it can happen to anyone.


i put it down to my age Penny xx ty


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> oh brian don't embarrasing or what


Just kidding mate :lol:

you have done more than enough for charity to be embarrassed mate! 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Gazzer, I meant to bump into you yesterday and it seems I missed you again!

However:

A big THANK YOU to the TTOC for their generous donation at ADI yesterday, it was very much appreciated. Thank you to the others who donated too as you've help us reach our target!! 

It's not too late to donate if you would still like to:

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge1

http://www.justgiving.com/Ella-Barrow1

Text PNDH99 £10 to 70070

Text SSGB55 £10 to 70070

Thank you so much.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phodge said:


> Gazzer, I meant to bump into you yesterday and it seems I missed you again!
> 
> However:
> 
> ...


saw you on track..........flamming looney lol


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Moi??

Yeah, you might be right!


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

How's it going then? Sorry for asking but been away for ages and can't be arsed reading loads of pages. Hope you're doing ok


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We've both surpassed our targets, Yodah, thanks for asking. In fact I think the team has raised over 3k now.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Of course, the pages are still open for a while yet... :wink:

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge1

http://www.justgiving.com/Ella-Barrow1

Text PNDH99 £10 to 70070

Text SSGB55 £10 to 70070


----------

